# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Μικρόφωνο πομποδέκτη Kenwood V-71

## steliosb

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω τον παραπάνω Π/Δ και μου έχει χαλάσει στο μικρόφωνο το πλήκτρο up # .Το άνοιξα να δω τι γίνεται και είδα ότι το εσωτερικό του πλήκτρου έχει φαγωθεί λίγο με αποτέλεσμα να μήν εκτελεί την εντολή.
Ρώτησα στην αντιπροσωπεία και ζητάνε να αλάξω όλο το μικρόφωνο. Υπάρχει τρόπος επισκευής και εάν πως?MIC.pdfMEMBRANH.pdfINT.pdf

----------


## GSR600

Βγαλε μια φωτο σε τι κατασταση ειναι το εσωτερικο.(πλακετα και μεμβρανη)
Συνηθως επισκευαζεται.

----------


## steliosb

Φωτογραφίες έχω βάλει. Είναι τα 3 pdf στο τέλος της ερώτησης μου.
Καλημέρα

----------


## genesis

Δοκίμασε την κλασική επισκευή. Κολλάς μικρά φύλλα αλουμινόχαρτο με κόλλα στιγμής πάνω στα μαύρα στρογγυλά.

----------


## steliosb

Καλημέρα,
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Θα το δοκιμάσω

----------

